# 1955 Raleigh Sports Women's Bike Worth?



## fuse (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone know how much a 1955 Raleigh Sports Women's bike is worth? It's in mint condition.

Thanks


----------



## oldroads (Nov 27, 2007)

Need more info.
Rod brakes?  Cable brakes? Enclosed chaincase?

Vin - Menotomy Vintage Bicycles, Inc.
http://OldRoads.com


----------



## fuse (Nov 27, 2007)

oldroads said:


> Need more info.
> Rod brakes?  Cable brakes? Enclosed chaincase?
> 
> Vin - Menotomy Vintage Bicycles, Inc.
> http://OldRoads.com




*Does this attached picture help?*


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 26, 2007)

i would guess 80-120


----------



## thebikeguy (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you sure on the year?Looks more like a late 60s early 70s.Check the date code on the hub.The reason I ask is it doesn't look too much different than this 1971 Sports.



You could pay as much as $250-$300 for a bike that clean in some markets.


----------



## oldroads (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, it looks good.
It has the correct leather saddle and the original grips.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 11, 2008)

That does look just about like my 54 Sports.  Only shinier.  They made them just like this for fifty years.  Retroraleighs.com has date codes for the frame.  Post a closeup of the hand grips if you have time.  mine are gone.
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Langsmer (Mar 12, 2008)

It depends on where and how you sell it. If you shine it up, and sell it through a reputable shop you can get more. I just sold a 1959 Phillips Sport Roadster mens for $250 through a bike shop. It sold in a few weeks, where I had been trying to sell it for $150 on my own for a few months. The shop took commission, but I still got more than my original asking price.

It also depends on where you live. Bike here fetch a high price, and are hard to come by due to the New Belgium plant being in the middle of town (fat tire amber ale). People are absolutely crazed about old bikes here.


----------

